
Baltic Way - ashleshbiradar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltic_Way
======
newsreview1
What's more, is that individuals from Hong Kong are planning to recreate the
Baltic Way this Friday night with the Hong Kong Way, totaling 32km
[https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/08/19/protesters-call-pro-
de...](https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/08/19/protesters-call-pro-democracy-
human-chain-across-hong-kong-30th-anniversary-baltic-
way/?fbclid=IwAR05CvjzBzPP8iBxs6_XTwzjF8D2sCCupSkH5ioCxuHb4YIN26WmkjkPXfU)

------
neverminder
The biggest event of the "Singing Revolution". 7 months later Lithuania
declared independence effectively becoming the first domino to fall. Other
nations followed within weeks resulting in collapse of the Soviet Union.

------
telaandrews
I toured the "Corner House", the Cheka headquarters in Riga a couple weeks
ago. After seeing the prison and execution room, it was really moving to hear
about the Baltic Way. It was a powerful symbol to the powers of oppression,
and incredibly brave.

------
severino
Another one, more recent:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalan_Way](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalan_Way)

